# Aldi cycling shorts Medium



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

To fit 32/34" waist.

Two pairs free to good home. You can have both pairs, either pair or neither.

I did a couple of miles in one pair and the pad shape is wrong for me. I washed that pair and they've been in the wardrobe for ages.

PM if interested?


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

To fit 32/34" waist.

Two pairs free to good home. You can have both pairs, either pair or neither.

I did a couple of miles in one pair and the pad shape is wrong for me. I washed that pair and they've been in the wardrobe for ages.

PM if interested?


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

That was quick!


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

That was quick!


----------



## Bayerd (16 Jan 2010)




----------



## Bayerd (16 Jan 2010)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2010)

Can I have neither then please if that's still available?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2010)

Can I have neither then please if that's still available?


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> the pad shape is wrong for me.



that's right, blame the pad


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can I have neither then please if that's still available?



Make sure they are not the wrong shape for your neither regions 3bm!


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2010)

is he another deformed freak down there teef?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2010)

I heard that, pardon...


----------



## XmisterIS (27 Jan 2010)

Are you selling them because you had three pairs and you had a little ... err ... gusset-seam-related "accident", n'est pas, Hasting?


----------

